# Best way to carry an impact driver?



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

A Big Lugg?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Or this:


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Take off the factory hook and go with the one Petey has pictured. Some new ladders also have the female recess in the top.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I don't know if you wear bags or not, but if you have a left hand bag, that's where I carry mine. Most guys who have a left hand bag just have a big open bag on that side. It seems to accommodate the impact well. When I'm trimming out, I often tie on a carpenter's canvas nail apron around my front, and either pouch of that holds the impact driver fine too.


----------



## sherman (Sep 29, 2008)

Milwaulkee has an awesome belt clip for thier 14 volt nicads. I just switched to the 18 volt li and it comes with a clip built on I never had it fall off yet I have the lighter batteries and love the drill/driver set. I will have to see if the older style clips are able to be added to the threaded holes on the guns. It probably would fit right in my carpenters apron too I use it a lot on rough in for staples ruler wirenuts ect....ect.....


----------



## azsly1 (Nov 12, 2008)

http://www.ktool.net/servlet/the-591/KLEIN-TOOLS-5416-Bull-dsh-Pin/Detail

should fit in one of those bastards. you can get something else in the bull pin holders too, like channels, screwdrivers, ect.

canvas ones are 12 bucks or so from that site, leather is 35.


here's another option

http://www.dynamitetoolco.com/Custom_LeatherCraft_5020_Cordless_Drill_Holster_p/clc-5020.htm


----------



## nakulak (Dec 10, 2007)

tie a loop around it and carry it around your neck. pretty soon you won't even know its there, and then when you get a big gold chain with, say, a gold clock on it, to put around your neck that won't bother you either. http://www.contactmusic.com/photos....h_a_large_clock_hanging_from_his_neck_1776748


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Hire an apprentice.....


----------



## gatti (Nov 24, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Hire an apprentice.....


 

Helpers carry mine.


----------

